# Hydrofarm Grow Light??



## iMuze (Feb 16, 2010)

has anyone used one of these for a reef??


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't hold me to this but I think that's a plant grow system...You would need to check the Kelvin rating(color temp) on those bulbs. If it is for plants the bulbs more them likely 67k or less, reef tanks do best at 10k


----------



## iMuze (Feb 16, 2010)

that makes sense... i will buy the unit without lamps. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

iMuze said:


> that makes sense... i will buy the unit without lamps. thanks for the heads up.


Any time lets us know how it works out.


----------

